# Would You Rather Thread



## CallMeKate (Friday at 7:31 AM)

I keep getting the "oops" message when I try to search if we have a "would you rather" thread but manually looking through this section, I don't see one... so I'll add a new question once in a while.   For today's:
*Would you rather* have your favorite home-cooked meal
                                 -or-
Go out to eat at your favorite restaurant?

Simple one for me...  I would choose the home-cooked meal every time.  Extra nice if someone else cooks it... although I love cooking.


----------



## officerripley (Friday at 7:50 AM)

Hard question for me since, hating to cook and especially clean up afterwards--washing pots and pans: ugh!--I'd rather have the restaurant meal but have it at home, so take-out is my favorite.


----------



## CallMeKate (Friday at 7:57 AM)

officerripley said:


> Hard question for me since, hating to cook and especially clean up afterwards--washing pots and pans: ugh!--I'd rather have the restaurant meal but have it at home, so take-out is my favorite.


Now there's a good solution I hadn't considered!  We *have* been doing takeout at places where it's offered for about 10 years now... kind of "the best of both worlds."


----------



## Pink Biz (Friday at 8:43 AM)

CallMeKate said:


> I keep getting the "oops" message when I try to search if we have a "would you rather" thread but manually looking through this section, I don't see one... so I'll add a new question once in a while.


@CallMeKate There's a similar thread called *This or That* that has been neglected recently. Here it is! 

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/this-or-that.42245/


----------



## CallMeKate (Friday at 8:48 AM)

Pink Biz said:


> @CallMeKate There's a similar thread called *This or That* that has been neglected recently. Here it is!
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/this-or-that.42245/


Ah, that's why I couldn't find one!   Thank you, @Pink Biz ... I'll go check it out.


----------

